# Psycho is skin and bones .



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Psycho Houdan is molting and bony. So she's put on LS50 and Sulfadimethoxine for a week. 

Always something.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope she gets better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. She may end up with a tube . Seems to jump start their appetite.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

could it possibly be fungal?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Artsy, I gave a 5 day course of sulfadimethoxine and LS50, no improvement, then I gave 5 days of Tylan injectable. She got some tube feeds in the interim. I don't see her putting on weight, but her poo has not been green. Could be a hard molt. Could be fungal but there's no resp. symptoms and not much I could do about it. I guess I'm talking about Aspergillosis. She's never been in a closed coop. It's always been a pen or a coop that's open in the front.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

You might try a Vitamin B12 shot in the breast muscle once a week or .5 oz of Red Cell in a gallon of water or pound of feed for 3 days. The moist feed encourages eating. Perhaps a worming is needed. You would know. When was the bird last wormed and which anthelmintic did you use?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

well the reason i ask is i am just finishing with birds having similar symptoms and put them on fish zole, they are recovering now


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Michael, she got her 2nd dose of Valbazen a few weeks ago. I have the fishzole. I'll have to catch her and see if she's still losing. I agree sometimes it's fungal and it's overlooked. 

I send necropsies now and then to see what's going on.


----------

